# Catania, Sicily



## Ramisa

Hi there, 

I've got a question for any one who has lived in Sicily.

I have dual citizenship with Italy and the US, and am entertaining the idea of one day emigrating to Italy with my hubby and our 2 miniature Schnauzers.

My family lives in Sicily, and I'd love to move there to help take care of my Nonna, but I'm really concerned about employment and how my husband and I would be able to support ourselves. We wouldn't have to worry about rent, we'd stay in the family home. However I can't imagine relying on my Nonna's monthly pension checks to feed us long-term, much less not being able to contribute to utilities and bills. 

I keep reading about the horrible unemployment rate in Sicily. I'm a nurse practitioner, and I recognize that I won't be able to find work as a nurse practitioner there. I don't mind doing other things... I just don't know what. I'd rather not be a nanny or housekeeper. 
My husband is a personal trainer, but he doesn't speak Italian yet. What's the likelihood of him getting a job training people at a gym/palestra? 

Do most people already have employment lined up before moving? And if they don't, how do people survive without work? 

Speaking of... how do all the unemployed Sicilians survive without work? 

Are we going to end up washing windshields and selling trinkets at traffic lights?

This is all just a notion in my head, I have no immediate plans to move at the moment. I'm really just gathering information in order to determine if this is an option for the future. 

So, if anyone has any words of wisdom/advice/anything about Catania, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## aledeniz

*Nurses in Sicily*



Ramisa said:


> I've got a question for any one who has lived in Sicily.


Here I am, Sicilian born and bred, 4 Sicilian grandparents, although my father was born in Eritrea, and I ply my trade in and around London.



Ramisa said:


> My family lives in Sicily, and I'd love to move there to help take care of my Nonna, but I'm really concerned about employment and how my husband and I would be able to support ourselves. ...
> I keep reading about the horrible unemployment rate in Sicily. I'm a nurse practitioner, and I recognize that I won't be able to find work as a nurse practitioner there.


You may be surprised to discover that in Sicily, like everywhere in Italy, there is a growing request for graduated nurse practitioners. More than 10 years ago I did work (in a non medical role) for a while in a private hospital in Palermo, and already at that time there were a few non European nurses around, and as far as I know the trend has been growing in recent years.

To be able to search a job, anyway, you will have to subscribe to the local chapter of the Nurse Professional Association (IPASVI), registration to which is obligatory to practice the nursing profession.

If you attained your professional qualification in the US, you will have to contact the Italian Ministry of Health to have your qualification recognized.
I don't know how long it takes, but I know that this recognition is valid for 2 years (so from the moment you get the recognition, you have to register with the PA within 2 years from the issue of the document, but once you are registered, which costs around $200/$300, you will keep that for as long as you pay your yearly quota, which is around $100).

Foreign nurses are also requested to pass an examination to attest their knowledge of the italian language, but I don't believe they ask that for people holding italian citizenship.



Ramisa said:


> My husband is a personal trainer, but he doesn't speak Italian yet. What's the likelihood of him getting a job training people at a gym/palestra?


I think you have got more chances to land a good job as a nurse than him as a personal trainer. If he doesn't hold an Italian citizenship already, the 1st step you should take is to get one for him as well. Foreign citizens, even when married with Italian citizens, are treated like third league people from the Italian bureaucracy.

My wife applied for the Italian citizenship 1 year and 6 months ago, and they haven't yet deigned to give us a receipt. Last time I talked with them, they told me I should start to worry only after 2 years from the application date ...


----------



## Ramisa

aledeniz said:


> Here I am, Sicilian born and bred, 4 Sicilian grandparents, although my father was born in Eritrea, and I ply my trade in and around London


Aledeniz, Thank you so much! That was really a treasure trove of information. I had no idea that I even had the option of working as a nurse! I'll definitely look all of that information up. 

I do have another question for you. You mention foreign, non-European nurses - but does Italy have a tradition of nurses as providers of care, or is it more of a bed-side Registered Nurse? For example, here I see patients, I coordinate care, I prescribe medication to maintain health. Do they have anything like that, or do nurses strictly take orders from physicians?

Now I'm familiar with the stereotype of slow Italian bureaucracy, but 1 year 6 months and no reply? Goodness Gracious! I guess we should get started on his citizenship ASAP. 

Thank you once again!


----------



## rambowe

*Catania Italy?*

Hello,

I lived in Catania for 4 years. 2 years as military and 2 years as not. Catania is a tough place to find work, however the medical field is your best bet, since its pretty large in Sicily. 

I would follow the advice of the previous poster about getting your paperwork to become a nurse practitioner. I have a few relatives that do this, just know the pay is something like 40-60K a year, and that is a good salary there. 

For your husband, check out the jobs on the sigonella military base website, or USA jobs. I saw jobs on there for recreation aid, or manager. They dont pay so well, but you do get access to the base. Food and alcohol on base is much cheaper and tax free. Plus this job is guaranteed. You also might want to look for jobs at the Sigonella Hospital as well. They have shortages there so they may hire you. Sigonella is located about 10 KM from Catania. 

My second advise is to have around 20K euro saved before you go there. Yea you can stay with Grandma, but the 20K will hold you over for about 6 months there while you look for a job. Ideally, get something with the base lined up before, since they pay more than the locals, and its guaranteed work. Also there are tons of other perks that come with that employment that you might miss later on after living there ofr 2-3 years...

Like American movies in English at the Theater, Peanut Butter, large size steaks, etc.


----------



## Ramisa

rambowe said:


> Hello,
> 
> I lived in Catania for 4 years. 2 years as military and 2 years as not. Catania is a tough place to find work, however the medical field is your best bet, since its pretty large in Sicily.
> 
> For your husband, check out the jobs on the sigonella military base website, or USA jobs. I saw jobs on there for recreation aid, or manager. They dont pay so well, but you do get access to the base. Food and alcohol on base is much cheaper and tax free. Plus this job is guaranteed. You also might want to look for jobs at the Sigonella Hospital as well. They have shortages there so they may hire you. Sigonella is located about 10 KM from Catania.
> 
> My second advise is to have around 20K euro saved before you go there. Yea you can stay with Grandma, but the 20K will hold you over for about 6 months there while you look for a job. Ideally, get something with the base lined up before, since they pay more than the locals, and its guaranteed work. Also there are tons of other perks that come with that employment that you might miss later on after living there ofr 2-3 years...
> 
> Like American movies in English at the Theater, Peanut Butter, large size steaks, etc.


Okay thanks. I actually attended the elementary school at Sigonella when I was in the 3rd grade, I vaguely remember the base. I did not know that the military would hire non-military affiliated civilians, I'll definitely keep that in mind when I do that. 

20K euro is a LOT!!! But... it makes sense. No sense jumping in if I can't swim, right? Okie doke. 

Another potential plus I did not think of; my uncle is a doctor there, and so was my grandfather. That might help some, right?

Thank you so much. I'm finally feeling some hope. I've been Google-ing this topic for months with no luck.


----------



## marenostrum

aledeniz said:


> My wife applied for the Italian citizenship 1 year and 6 months ago, and they haven't yet deigned to give us a receipt. Last time I talked with them, they told me I should start to worry only after 2 years from the application date ...


Well it is certainly different to the UK where they give passports at people who have lived there for two minutes.....I guess happy medium should be the solution.


----------



## snoezig

You may know this already as you have family in Sicily, but I feel I should warn you regardless. 

There are a lot of people being exploited in Sicily (and other parts of Italy) because of under the table jobs. Cleaners, skilled workmen, secretaries working for established companies to name a few - this affects everyone working in the private sector. There is so much unemployment that people sometimes have no choice but to accept these jobs. 

There are a lot of elderly people in Sicily. A lot of these elderly people have an un-trained, live-in home-care assistant working for them. Most of these home-care assistants are illegal workers from Eastern Europe and India. 

This may not affect you personally, but I thought you, or anybody else thinking of working in Italy, should be aware of this.


----------



## athertina

How do all the unemployed Sicilians survive without work? They live off their grandparents, mother's or aunties pensions. Not easy.


----------

